# Found this manual in my grandpa/dads garage.



## kjl419 (Sep 17, 2019)

I found this manual in my grandfathers garage. Anyone know anything about it or about how old it is? Sorry if I posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice! Shame it's not in better condition.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## MIflyer (Sep 17, 2019)

I have a very nice copy of Air Force Manual 51-38, "Theory of Instrument Flying" dated April 1954.

My great uncle did some instructing in WWII and had a Link Trainer manual. I donated it to the San Diego Aerospace Museum to go with their Link Trainer display.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 19, 2019)

kjl419 said:


> I found this manual in my grandfathers garage. Anyone know anything about it or about how old it is? Sorry if I posted in the wrong place.



Just for interest - what date is it?

It was revised and re-issued several times


----------

